# FreeBSD HPC Software



## Deleted member 62636 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello, some of the most important HPC (High Performance Cluster) Software (Like OpenPBS) can't be found on BSD natively. Does FreeBSD has an software stack similar to OpenHPC Specification? I really want to endorse the usage of BSD systems on HPCs but the software support is limiting me.

Thanks!


----------

